# Thinking of getting a GTR but wondering about costs



## CaptainCarling (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi, im new to this forum and im currently on the Mitsubishi Lancer Reg as i have an Evo X RS.
Ive been toying with the idea of making the jump to the Nissan GTR, maybe an 08 plate.
What are the main running costs for day to day usage and the odd blast compared to my X.
Ive heard they eat tyres and brakes and servicing is steep etc.
Any help is appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

do a search maybe..

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158524-affording-gtr.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158348-am-i-being-realistic.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/154746-annual-running-costs.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/149872-gtr-buying-advice.html


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

John Banks from MLR here.

They are considerably more expensive to run than an Evo in terms of friction materials and servicing as you say. There are lots of threads on here about running costs.

Whilst a change is a novelty, the main reason to switch from an Evo X RS is acceleration whether stock or with equivalent mods. I like big turbocharged engines and didn't want another 2 litre in a car as heavy as an Evo X (or something short geared or less refined like the lighter versions, I also wanted an auto that would take tuning), otherwise I would have been tempted by the combination of handling and refinement of the new Evos, but a six cylinder engine is much nicer to listen to and spins up turbos so much better, and the dual clutch gearbox can take a lot more than the Evo X version.

Where will you use the acceleration though? If on the road, the GTR is just bonkers with any typical speed limit. On track the GTR is VERY expensive.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

08 plate? Do you mean 09.....08 plate is an early import. UK cars started in April 09 

Having owned a Evo in the past, it was nearly as thirsty as your GTR will be. Suspect you will get 17mpg ish on average MPG. Doesn't go through tyres any more than your EVO will (well perhaps a little more due to its weight) but go to Nissan to get them replaced and prepare to sit down....£650 ish per corner. Stick to other makes of tyres which are subjectively 95% as good for half that price.

Brake discs and pads again from Nissan are $$$ but good alternatives with standard road pads will be about £600 per corner. Probably 20-25,000 between brake changes I would estimate.

Expensive but a lot of scaremungering of HUGE costs due to Nissans GTR tax on everything :runaway:


----------



## CaptainCarling (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok, maybe a 09 plate then as i want a UK spec one.
Hi John, ill be using it on the road as none of my cars hit the track, i only use my R1 there :chuckle:

How much does a service cost? (not at nissan)


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I just paid £165 for a 30 month service with me supplying the oil. It is basically just an oil change. You can find lots of info on service costs. Litchfield have a menu on their website.

GTR is no Evo in the wet. It can be a bit big on narrow roads. During the winter when the road is cold on OEM tyres you can't use all the power. In suboptimal conditions, treat it like an M car. It can stretch its legs and make use of the ludicrous acceleration and dry weather grip, but then you end up with ludicrous speed.

I'm not down on the car, but I don't drive it much in winter but it still costs me money.

The killer for me with the Evo IX was its lack of refinement. I probably wouldn't have got a GTR otherwise, but I didn't want a litre per 800kg of weight which is what the typical road trim Evo X has. The GTR has a litre per 460kg weight approx.

Depends what your reason for considering the GTR is?


----------



## CaptainCarling (Feb 3, 2012)

Seems like exactly why you have one my friend.
I would love the refinement that ive missed with the evo.
It isnt about out and out power etc, just the full package. Ive always felt that an Evo is a compromise, having the engine and chassis but no interior, where the GTR would tick all the boxes.
Ive just run an insurance quote and its £580, the same as my RS so no probs there.

They have a GTR at fords of winsford so im going go over tomorrow to have a look. Is there anything i should look out for?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Its all relative to how you drive tbh. Tyres with moderate track use expect 9,000 miles. Thats what i got.

i've just upgraded my brakes after 16,000 miles, only really changed due to OEM discs cracked (showed signs of cracks at 9K) again with moderate track use and a few training days. Replacement costs can vary dependant on what set up you want.

With similar use i would expect my new set up to last twice as long minimum (discs). Full set up circa £2k (discs & pads) for better than OEM set up.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

The GTR isn't the full package for me in that:

I can't park it anywhere
It is rubbish in the wet
It is big and has more power than you can safely use often on the road
It doesn't carry 4 adults well at all

In some ways the E60 M5 excels:

Genuinely epic acceleration when you wind it up
Far more refined with better ride comfort
Carries more people
Also rubbish in the wet but doesn't aquaplane like the GTR
... but reliability is suspect and the gearbox jerky.

I was within £100 of striking a deal on 335i and would have tuned it, like a poor man's M5 as it nearly goes as quick when you do tune it. I was also very tempted by a 997 Turbo as the ride quality on that was far better than the GTR, it has 2 year service intervals.

B7 RS4 was nice, the handling and size really suited Scottish roads, but I preferred auto and turbo. It didn't feel epic fast like the M5 or GTR, but I think it might be a better year round car in Scotland. But it has dodgy reliability.

Some like the TTRS, and the B8 S4 3.0 supercharged is rated by some.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

John,

You really do sound down on the car.

The reasons you quote are why I quickly went through 3 and ended up with an exige and an a3 tdi quattro (230bhp) for daily use.

A genuine workhorse and a genuine toy that costs nothing to run in comparison.

For all that, probably for the same reason as you (that the gtr is godlike in its devastating abilities) I find myself unable to walk away from GTR ownership.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I put this together for Sweet also like me an MLR member

So to summarise this is what its cost me so far and will do over 4 years: -

From new MY10 60 plate based on 6K miles a year no track days and serviced at Litchfields (Non NHPC).

Year 1, 6000 miles. £473 for 2 x services + £950 tax = £1,423 + Insurance

Year 2, 12000 miles. £1000 for 2x services + £1377 for tyres + £460 tax = £2,760 + Insurance

Year 3, 18000 miles. £900 for 2x services + £460 tax = £1,360 + Insurance

Year 4, 24000 miles. £600 for 2x services + Alcon discs and break-pads £2500 + £460 tax + £1,300 tyres = £4,860 + Insurance 

So not cheap but not as bad as some people make out.


The main consideration when buying second hand (appart from good condition and service history) is that the break pads, discs and tyres are in good nick and ideally just been replaced. If you buy a car for say 40K but all these need changing soonafter you could quite easily see a 4k bill.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If you are going to run one there is one important decision you need to make.
Keep it looked after by Nissan or use a specialist.

The former will use the GT-R tax to make sure it costs you an absolute fortune, the latter won't.

I'll give you an example of this...
Went into my local Nissan HPC and asked for a price on four tyres.
After the complete lack of customer service, being ignored, then the person left the room, came back and actually acknowledged me I got a price.
£3,225 for four. (includes GT-R tax)
When I refused the price dropped in one minute to £2,600.
Next offer a day later we were at £1,950.

This leads me to two points:

1. They will take the p1$$ out of GT-R customers because they think they can. Which spoils the ownership experience in my opinion. Parts should have a set price.

2. I don't want to really get to know Nissan as a car manufacturer and certainly would not buy anything else there bar a GT-R. I can't form a relationship as a customer with any business that thinks it's customers are idiots.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Pretty spot on review as I also have looked at all the cars you've mentioned before buying the GTR.

Have to disagree at several points tho.



thistle said:


> The GTR isn't the full package for me in that:
> 
> I can't park it anywhere *Why not? *
> It is rubbish in the wet *Really? I don't find it so. Perhaps its down to driver skill?*
> ...


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I find the stock Dunlop and Bridgestones tyres pretty horrific for aquaplaning even when the tyres are newish. Drive straight into standing water at 40mph on steady throttle and it will aquaplane where other cars on more normal tyres will not. My Legacy steams through the same at 60mph without issue.

If it is wet, in R mode, with a tune, it won't get proper traction until 4th gear at full throttle. Overtaking something in the wet requires the front wheels to be straight before you can use full throttle otherwise you oversteer towards them.

The tyre design, width and the torque distribution make it quite a slow car in the wet. It wouldn't see which way my old Evo went on Michelin PS2 in the wet, or my Subaru on Goodyear F1 before that.

Not sure how long you've had the car, but if you haven't found a problem with standing water yet, it is only a matter of time.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

John, have you considered some bridgestone blizzaks for winter use?

Might make the car usbale all year round.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, it wasn't sensible once I'd bought the second set of wheels compared with buying a winter car that doubles as something I can park anywhere, and the most comfortable long distance car we have.

I did use it on Dunlops through one bad winter and didn't get stuck, but so many other muppets on the road would slide out of junctions I thought it was just too good a car to risk.

I really enjoy my old Legacy, it is soft and comfy, refined in a way you wouldn't believe for a Subaru and impressive by any standards, and except on ice it has never failed to deliver 240 HP to the ground in any gear, any time and it makes a better noise than the GTR. Apart from its crap economy it is almost the perfect car. Looks dowdy on a sunny day, but in winter it is king. I really don't miss the GTR when I drive it.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

thistle said:


> I find the stock Dunlop and Bridgestones tyres pretty horrific for aquaplaning even when the tyres are newish. Drive straight into standing water at 40mph on steady throttle and it will aquaplane where other cars on more normal tyres will not. My Legacy steams through the same at 60mph without issue.
> 
> If it is wet, in R mode, with a tune, it won't get proper traction until 4th gear at full throttle. Overtaking something in the wet requires the front wheels to be straight before you can use full throttle otherwise you oversteer towards them.
> 
> ...


Wide tyres tend to aquaplane. Top tip : Don't drive into a puddle of water at speed 

Seriously though, on public roads when its wet I always drive with extra caution. Overtaking could be hairy but you just have to learn the car and be as careful as you can. What are you doin in "R" mode when it's wet anyway?  Unless of course you are on a racetrack...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I bought spare wheels and ordered winter tyres.

I was in for just shy of £3k.

I did the same and bought the A3! It was so good I ended up choosing it over the gtr, especially long distance and the gtr became less and less viable for the 50 miles a month it was used!

You really do sound down on the car, but it doesn't sound like your concerns are specific to the GTR.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

It is far worse than the width of the tyres would suggest compared to other cars. It bars it from being an all weather supercar which is why I bought a car with AWD again. Have you experienced what speeds a Subaru on the correct tyres can do in the wet in complete safety? Different league.

Adam, not down on the car, just realistic and not rose tinted. I love it and am keeping it, but it has clear limitations.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

thistle said:


> It is far worse than the width of the tyres would suggest compared to other cars. It bars it from being an all weather supercar which is why I bought a car with AWD again. Have you experienced what speeds a Subaru on the correct tyres can do in the wet in complete safety? Different league.
> 
> Adam, not down on the car, just realistic and not rose tinted. I love it and am keeping it, but it has clear limitations.


I've owned a tuned EVO V so yes, I know they can be nippy. Each car have their own characteristics. Keeping in mind the GTR wasn't built to be a rally car in the first place I think the GTR is doing pretty well. Supercars? I've never driven anything more powerful (stock) so I can't comment!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

A car the size of an RS4, with lots of aluminium and RS6 running gear would be my bag.

The GTR is massive and heavy for not very much internal space.

RS3 could have been very interesting, but is rare and expensive, and I couldn't get my head around the reverse offset tyre. Maybe I should just be done with it and get a TTRS


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Maybe I underestimate the GTR due to familiarity. Mine is not the shiny new model of course, but this is interesting:

New M5 vs GTR - ScoobyNet


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

thistle said:


> A car the size of an RS4, with lots of aluminium and RS6 running gear would be my bag.
> 
> The GTR is massive and heavy for not very much internal space.
> 
> RS3 could have been very interesting, but is rare and expensive, and I couldn't get my head around the reverse offset tyre. Maybe I should just be done with it and get a TTRS


I would never consider an RS3 over the TTRS. I just don't understand the logic of choosing of the RS3 over the TTRS (both have identical engines). 

TTRS is certainly a good choice those if you prefer something cheaper to maintain and more comfortable.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> I would never consider an RS3 over the TTRS. I just don't understand the logic of choosing of the RS3 over the TTRS (both have identical engines).
> 
> TTRS is certainly a good choice those if you prefer something cheaper to maintain and more comfortable.


I agree, unless you need a 5 door for some reason it's a clear cut choice.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I like the TTRS but it doesn't corner.


----------



## nikodemus (Sep 27, 2011)

vxrcymru said:


> I put this together for Sweet also like me an MLR member
> 
> So to summarise this is what its cost me so far and will do over 4 years: -
> 
> ...



This is an extremely useful post, I really appreciate it to get a better idea about the running costs before purchasing hopefully later this month :thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I like the TTRS but it doesn't corner.


It does corner but maybe not as hard as the GTR  Get one with MagRide + Stronic and its a great car. Simple Stage 1 mods will release more power and bring enough grin withtou smashing the wallet 

Saying that, flat out it will be never as exciting as the GTR unless you go really crazy with the mods like forged internals, bigger turbos etc etc.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> It does corner but maybe not as hard as the GTR  Get one with MagRide + Stronic and its a great car.


It's a sad fact that these days most 4x4 cars are front drivers until slip is detected. Great for economy and stuff, but not as good for a performance car.
Despite waving the quattro name about, the Audi is (I believe) using a Haldex set up. So it's pretty much the same system as a Skoda Yeti.
It does not have what I call a proper quattro set up, like they used to have.

Nissan have always done that well on the GT-R ever since the R32. Rear drive first. :squintdan


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

CT17 said:


> It's a sad fact that these days most 4x4 cars are front drivers until slip is detected. Great for economy and stuff, but not as good for a performance car.
> Despite waving the quattro name about, the Audi is (I believe) using a Haldex set up. So it's pretty much the same system as a Skoda Yeti.
> It does not have what I call a proper quattro set up, like they used to have.
> 
> Nissan have always done that well on the GT-R ever since the R32. Rear drive first. :squintdan


Yes, have to agree with that. The GTR seems to be predominantly RWD until things get a bit hairy. I really like this as (for me anyway) this means I have the fun of a RWD car yet also the "safety net" of a AWD.

However, I am not 100% if the setup is identical to a Skoda Yeti though  Because of the size and weight the TTRS is a very dynamic car to drive but stock-for-stock I would say the GTR is waaaaay more fun though 

If you want a fast road car straight from factory with low maintenance the TTRS is a very good choice (even the TTS in some aspects). However as I have discovered for the performance bargain the GTR is a no brainer.

I was considering a TTRS seriously before my GTR purchase but deep down inside my I know I will regret it if I'd gone and bought a TTRS as it won't be that much of a difference from my ex-TTS.

Yes, I'd admit there's a few things I missed about my Audi ownership but everytime I put my right foot down those things doesn't seem to matter that much anymore


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> Yes, I'd admit there's a few things I missed about my Audi ownership but everytime I put my right foot down those things doesn't seem to matter that much anymore


I looked into the TTRS a lot.
Even joined the TTOC to get info and used the forum. Ordered a new S-tronic with all the handling and driving toys which pushed the price up to 55k. The blend of performance and running costs seemed great... but then I cancelled my order.

At the end of the day my heart wanted the GT-R. Not a cost compromise.
So despite the bonkers running costs I decided to get what I really wanted.
I may die poor, but at least I've lived my dream. :chuckle:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I looked into the TTRS a lot.
> Even joined the TTOC to get info and used the forum. Ordered a new S-tronic with all the handling and driving toys which pushed the price up to 55k. The blend of performance and running costs seemed great... but then I cancelled my order.
> 
> At the end of the day my heart wanted the GT-R. Not a cost compromise.
> ...


For any true petrolhead, that's just enough to live for


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Personally I think if you are worried about the costs then look elsewhere, I'm no money bags and over all the years I can't remember ever asking about running costs of any car I have wanted, my general mindset has been running costs will be zero, stupid probably I admit but my desire to own the car has always taken precedence.

Infact anything I have had to consider buying I normally decide against, washing machines, irons LOL!

Lives for living


----------



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello mate, Fed up of the X already!!! Great minds think alike eh,Im after a GTR aswell and hope to get one in the next couple of months.
Did you go and have a look at the one at FOW? Seems overpriced to me for an 09 plate with 30k miles! You need to get one with as little miles as possible for your money.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

I might get flamed for saying this. But I don't think the cost are to bad at all. I'm also no money bags either. But comparing the cost to modifying a Supra and R34 GTR from stock to fully built high HP its cheap. Just one example back in the day with the Supra I unfortunately went through 3 Boost Logic gearbox's at a cost of 2.5k each and that is nothing compared to the costs of R34 GTR parts which are way more expensive! So for me getting a GTR and doing stage 1/2 and leaving it at that would save me ££££ every year.

I also wonder if cost will become more competitive as there are more 'Specialist' about? 



Sweet said:


> Hello mate, Fed up of the X already!!! Great minds think alike eh,Im after a GTR aswell and hope to get one in the next couple of months.
> Did you go and have a look at the one at FOW? Seems overpriced to me for an 09 plate with 30k miles! You need to get one with as little miles as possible for your money.


I've seen that one at FOW and I agree its well over priced for a 09 car with no Nav, 30k, stone chips at the front, Brake disc's had a real shoulder, tyre's very worn, maintenance screen was up and I worry how long that had been up without it being serviced. TBH I wouldn't give much over 33-34k for that car.


----------



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> I would never consider an RS3 over the TTRS. I just don't understand the logic of choosing of the RS3 over the TTRS (both have identical engines).
> 
> TTRS is certainly a good choice those if you prefer something cheaper to maintain and more comfortable.


Why is this? What is so good about the TTRS? Why buy a TTRS when you can get the RS3 for a lot less money and the same performance? 
Only reason I would buy a TTRS over the RS3 would be if I'd bought my own premises and no longer needed all my hair styling equipment with me!!


----------



## CaptainCarling (Feb 3, 2012)

Sweet said:


> Hello mate, Fed up of the X already!!! Great minds think alike eh,Im after a GTR aswell and hope to get one in the next couple of months.
> Did you go and have a look at the one at FOW? Seems overpriced to me for an 09 plate with 30k miles! You need to get one with as little miles as possible for your money.


Hi buddy, any chance of a run out in yours when you get it please :bowdown1:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Sweet said:


> Why is this? What is so good about the TTRS? Why buy a TTRS when you can get the RS3 for a lot less money and the same performance?
> Only reason I would buy a TTRS over the RS3 would be if I'd bought my own premises and no longer needed all my hair styling equipment with me!!


Personal choice I guess but I think the RS3 is ugly  If I want a family friendly car I would choose something like the RS4 (also slightly tempted by the new 5 series diesel)

Lol at hairstyling joke  I get those a lot when I had my TTS.

Edit : Unless you are a real hairdresser?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sw20GTS said:


> Personal choice I guess but I think the RS3 is ugly


2 problems imho with the RS3; the alloy wheels, and the base car, which is ****ing ancient :chuckle:


----------



## Cheesyslug (Feb 7, 2012)

CT17 said:


> At the end of the day my heart wanted the GT-R. Not a cost compromise.
> So despite the bonkers running costs I decided to get what I really wanted.
> I may die poor, but at least I've lived my dream. :chuckle:


My thoughts exactly mate, you only live once - if the chance is there you need to take it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

Zed Ed said:


> 2 problems imho with the RS3; the alloy wheels, and the base car, which is ****ing ancient :chuckle:


Its only 2 years older than the TT!! With the 10k you would save buying the RS3 buy some aftermarket wheels.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Sweet said:


> Its only 2 years older than the TT!! With the 10k you would save buying the RS3 buy some aftermarket wheels.


Actually I quite like the RS3; even went as far as to get a quote for one in Porsche Riviera blue. Would have been north of 45k with recaros:nervous:

Nice though in a Quattro kind of way.

A fellow Petrolhead a few doors down has ordered one, and I'll go and have a drool when it arrives.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It only comes in 5 door, it's not a great chassis and it's predominantly front wheel drive.

I'd rather have the TTRS for the looks alone.


----------



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> It only comes in 5 door, it's not a great chassis and it's predominantly front wheel drive.
> 
> I'd rather have the TTRS for the looks alone.


Are you a hairdresser then?


----------



## nikodemus (Sep 27, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> It only comes in 5 door, it's not a great chassis and it's predominantly front wheel drive.
> 
> I'd rather have the TTRS for the looks alone.


Agreed. And the TTRS is a lot more masculine than the original mark 1 TT.


----------



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

nikodemus said:


> Agreed. And the TTRS is a lot more masculine than the original mark 1 TT.


Still,the majority of TT sales are to women.
Why dont you and your mate open up your own salon!


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

Just buy a GTR !


----------

